# DS #2809: Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia (USA)



## B-Blue (Oct 21, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3832^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



1, 2, 3, 4, 5.


----------



## Haruspex (Oct 21, 2008)

Awesome! I am going to play all the night!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 21, 2008)

awesome is out... *runs to *******.com*
been waiting for this


----------



## hankchill (Oct 21, 2008)

And if anyone asks for it...

...I'll destroy you


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 21, 2008)

Please place in red text on the mainpage telling everyone that ROM requests are not allowed k thx.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 21, 2008)

*searching for ROMBuying a game.....I'll be playing all night!!


----------



## Neko (Oct 21, 2008)

I wonder if this will run on my SCSD, the other two Castlevania NDS games didn't work on my SCSD so I'm guessing this won't run fine too. :\
Well, I guess I can just hope.


----------



## GreenBanana (Oct 21, 2008)

Renegade_R said:
			
		

> Please place in red text on the mainpage telling everyone that ROM requests are not allowed k thx.



Because we need irrelevant posts.

What can we say?  Well, the music in this game is nice and atmospheric.  At least for the first few stages so far it doesn't sound generic, and at least a little better than what it was rated in the mags.  The opening cinematic is a beautiful romantic gothic storybook cutout montage.  As for whether there needs to be an undub, that shall be revealed soon.  Well, the introduction is actually more than bearable.  Huzzah!  Mazel tov!  It's a miracle that after long years of blood and sweat, we should be rewarded!  And so the Israelites made it to Canaan and everybody was happy the end.  Better yet, you can CHANGE BETWEEN spoken languages, like what was SUPPOSED to happen with digital media since the advent of DVDs!  Now we just need to outlaw region-specific software.

Shanoa Twain and Albus Dumbledore are in this game, but not Christopher Eccleston.
I see spoiler tags no longer work!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 21, 2008)

Hell yeah


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 21, 2008)

buying the game now


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 21, 2008)

Dominik93 said:
			
		

> I wonder if this will run on my SCSD, the other two Castlevania NDS games didn't work on my SCSD so I'm guessing this won't run fine too. :\
> Well, I guess I can just hope.


I think you're doing it wrong as both games worked fine on m SCCF which generally has the same infrastructure as the SCSD.  You should probably check scdev to see what can fix that.


----------



## Novelsito (Oct 21, 2008)

yeaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy


----------



## SargeSmash (Oct 21, 2008)

Will grab for temporary play until my copy at Gamestop comes in.

I mean, for crying out loud, too much stuff to play...  Fable 2 for the 360, Star Ocean for PSP, this for the DS, the translations of Mother 3 and Persona 2: Innocent Sin...  I can't keep up.  Stuff is falling by the wayside, to say the least.  And I still haven't been able to get back into Tales of Vesperia (but at least I finished off Infinite Undiscovery).

Anyway, early reviews look really good for this, I'm liking the idea of a bit of Simon's Quest vibe, I always thought that it executed the side-view adventure game better than Zelda 2, despite the vague hints.


----------



## Neko (Oct 21, 2008)

Got it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





NFO :


```
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ______ÂÂ/\__________________________ÂÂ__________ÂÂ__/\ÂÂ_______
ÂÂ.____\ÂÂÂÂ \/ÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂÂÂ_ÂÂÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂÂÂ_ÂÂÂÂ \/ÂÂÂÂ_ÂÂÂÂ \/ÂÂÂÂ\/ÂÂÂÂÂÂ/
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂ \ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ//ÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂÂÂ//ÂÂÂÂ \/ÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ _
ÂÂ|ÂÂÂÂÂÂ\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂÂÂ_______/ÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂÂÂ//ÂÂÂÂ_/ÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂÂÂ// rtx/
ÂÂ| VENOM \\ÂÂÂÂ /\__________/_____/_____/\____\_____/______/_____/ÂÂÂÂ/art
ÂÂ:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ\ÂÂÂÂ/
ÂÂ`-------- \ÂÂ/ --> Proudly Presents:ÂÂCastlevania: Order of Ecclesia
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ \/ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂPublisher.....: KonamiÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂPlatform......: Nintendo DS
ÂÂDeveloper.....: KonamiÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂOrigin........: U.S.A.
ÂÂRelease Date..: October 21, 2008ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂSize/Format...: 512 Megabit

-- Release Notes ---------------------------------------------------------->

ÂÂFollowing up on the success of Dawn of Sorrow and Portrait of Ruin,
ÂÂthe legendary Castlevania series is back for a third installment on the
ÂÂNintendo DS. 

ÂÂThis time you play as a member of the Ecclesia, an organization that has
ÂÂsworn to defeat the evil forces of Dracula. Use the brand new Glyph attack
ÂÂsystem which has more than 100 different combinations to battle Dracula
ÂÂand his minions throughout 20 explorable areas. Take part in side quests
ÂÂand collect items to power up your character in the next great Castlevania
ÂÂgame produced by Koji Igarashi.

-- Greetings -------------------------------------------------------------->

ÂÂCapital. Dual Crew Shining. Echelon. Eurasia. Kalisto. Menace. Mode Seven.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ__
------------------------------------ \/ ----------------------------------->

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ "The Playmakers"
```


----------



## Upperleft (Oct 21, 2008)

NOW it's time to play, baby


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 21, 2008)

Finding this right now will be a pain but I am willing to take the risk.

Just noticed Google picked up this site when you search for the filenmame.  They're fast.


----------



## DivineZeus (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh yeah! good ol' 2D!!!


----------



## bladerx (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm going to patiently wait for my copy to arrive from Amazon.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 21, 2008)

It loads on my M3 Perfect SD.  That's a good sign, but Portrait did the same thing and froze during gameplay.  Hmm...


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 21, 2008)

Time to batten down the hatches and put up the "We Don't Host Illegal Roms" sign. 

Well, it's definitely out a little sooner than I expected. Wasn't expecting it `til tomorrow, but though the ship date might be listed as today, it could very well have been in the stockroom of retail stores well before the ship date, thus allowing the powers that be to dump that byatch. 

Hmm...I haven't even truly finished PoR yet.


----------



## amptor (Oct 21, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Time to batten down the hatches and put up the "We Don't Host Illegal Roms" sign.
> 
> Well, it's definitely out a little sooner than I expected. Wasn't expecting it `til tomorrow, but though the ship date might be listed as today, it could very well have been in the stockroom of retail stores well before the ship date, thus allowing the powers that be to dump that byatch.
> 
> Hmm...I haven't even truly finished PoR yet.



Me neither, I'm stuck in that game and dunno where to go.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 21, 2008)

Loved DoS and PoR was amazing. I've just started playing OoE and the visuals are amazing.

I hope the game will be great as the others


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 21, 2008)

amptor said:
			
		

> irpacynot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you not going to start being sarcastic and laughing at people, telling them that they can't be playing this game because it's not available for download yet?  Or has a penny finally dropped in your brain?


----------



## NeoZeroEXE (Oct 21, 2008)

In case anyone is interested to know, the (U) version appears to be completely compatible with the (J) version's save files. So that right there is pretty awesome.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 21, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> ...Some enormous frog thing owned me about 20 times in a row and I got bored of it I seem to recall.  Hopefully I'll be better at this one.








Hmm...I don't know, man. Reviews I'm reading are saying this one is a doozie in terms of difficulty. Anything's doable, but I'd hate to have to level grind in a Castlevania game. But either way, I'm looking forward to playing this one. More of the same in many ways, I'm sure, but heck, they do what they do well, so....


----------



## taggart6 (Oct 21, 2008)

NeoZeroEXE said:
			
		

> In case anyone is interested to know, the (U) version appears to be completely compatible with the (J) version's save files. So that right there is pretty awesome.




Thats pretty neat.  I'll restart a new game anyways since I have no idea what happened story wise.


----------



## Pintassilgo (Oct 21, 2008)

Man,I'm so sleepy right now...I have to get some sleep lol

It's 16:43 here in Brazil right now...tonight I begin this damn game lol


----------



## hova1 (Oct 21, 2008)

HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## SpaceJump (Oct 21, 2008)

Finally! Just started playing it. *off to play*


----------



## pilotwangs (Oct 21, 2008)

YES!

I didn't expect it to come out so soon.


----------



## Wanted (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm at 99% of buying it now....


----------



## Law (Oct 21, 2008)

Got a freeze when walking from one screen to the next.

Although, it might be a one off thing. I hope it doesn't happen again.


----------



## fristi (Oct 21, 2008)

dude i hate this game
it sucks!


----------



## geunt (Oct 21, 2008)

This game uses english AND french language !!!!!

one word : perfect !


----------



## George290506 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dominik93 said:
			
		

> I wonder if this will run on my SCSD, the other two Castlevania NDS games didn't work on my SCSD so I'm guessing this won't run fine too. :\
> Well, I guess I can just hope.




Very strange. Almost all games do work... including Castlevania.


----------



## HBK (Oct 21, 2008)

Awesome game, gonna get it NOW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wow, 162 users viewing...


----------



## Endogene (Oct 21, 2008)

sllide said:
			
		

> dude i hate this game
> it sucks!



You either love it or hate it, i am not that fond of it myself but for those who are into platform/action/rpg i am sure it is great.


----------



## mousan (Oct 21, 2008)

does it work on pal ds


----------



## Dingler (Oct 21, 2008)

FUCK YEAH!

AFK!


----------



## Gene98 (Oct 21, 2008)

Am I an only one who have freeze when you exit from location to world map
R4; VENOM rom; Japan version plays normal Oo


----------



## Laintsurge (Oct 21, 2008)

Anyone know where the it's coming out in Europe?


----------



## imyourxpan (Oct 21, 2008)

any other problems people are facing?  besides the game freezing once for someone.  i hope there aren't


----------



## Carnivean (Oct 21, 2008)

Dominik93 said:
			
		

> I wonder if this will run on my SCSD, the other two Castlevania NDS games didn't work on my SCSD so I'm guessing this won't run fine too. :\
> Well, I guess I can just hope.



That means your microSD is too slow. Every Castlevania works fine but only with a card speed of around 25x. Use the built in speed test / setter to see what you have.


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 21, 2008)

W00t! Nice, Im totally downloading this!


----------



## MeTRoD (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm already stuck unfortunately.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Does SOMEONE know what to do with the red glowing thing just at the start of the level "Monastery"?


----------



## HBK (Oct 21, 2008)

Gotta find time between the awesome Hotel Dusk Room 215 (cannot believe I had missed this one in 2007) and the exciting but time-consuming Jump Ultimate Stars...not easy.


----------



## Gene98 (Oct 21, 2008)

Carnivean said:
			
		

> That means your microSD is too slow. Every Castlevania works fine but only with a card speed of around 25x. Use the built in speed test / setter to see what you have.


I am NOT that stupid ><
o/c all other CV games plays fine


----------



## Carnivean (Oct 21, 2008)

Gene98 said:
			
		

> Carnivean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm assuming it's the glyph, hold up?


----------



## Gene98 (Oct 21, 2008)

Carnivean said:
			
		

> That was at Dominik93, not you. Quote didn't work.



Oh srr (=

Anyway - am I an onlyy one with freeze problems? )=


----------



## Noitora (Oct 21, 2008)

*Does a weird and funny dance*
Yaaaaaay it's out!!


----------



## MeTRoD (Oct 21, 2008)

Carnivean said:
			
		

> I'm assuming it's the glyph, hold up?



Ahhh....now I get it! Thanks!
I'm such an idiot!

I'm now officially going to bash my head against something hard. Hopefully I will survive with nothing more than a concussion. (sarcasm)


----------



## HBK (Oct 21, 2008)

Luckily that this game allows you to choose the buttons to assign for different actions. Couldn't imagine myself jumping with B...


----------



## haringtonl (Oct 21, 2008)

L0l0O0loLO0L0lOl yay its out.


----------



## tbgtbg (Oct 21, 2008)

mousan said:
			
		

> does it work on pal ds



It will work on any DS, as there is no region lock on the DS. And technically there's no such thing as a "pal" DS. Pal is a TV standard, and you don't play the DS with a TV.


----------



## Joey R. (Oct 21, 2008)

So far, I've only played 5 minutes, but I'm already hating the new Glyph system, at least as a basic weapon substitute. You can't equip weapons, plain old weapons, can you? You must use the Glyphs, which consume magic -- now running off a different counter from hearts, which in turn are used for the Up + X/Y special attack. Dunno how well this works, but I'm leaning towards the previous system already...


----------



## Neko (Oct 21, 2008)

Seems like it works flawless on my Supercard SD. No freezing. I already completed the tutorial and stopped playing somewhere in the 2th level. (the first one you have to select on the world map. x) )


----------



## manaphy4ever (Oct 21, 2008)

wow it's been released i think whole america like the game and whole the world too i didnt play the Castlevania games on ds whole so let check this game and rate^^


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 21, 2008)

Been playing it for an hour, and I love it so far....Graphics are really nice, detailed..Effects are great too..
And I have already died at first boss.....


----------



## HBK (Oct 21, 2008)

No freezing so far, DSTT 1.15 with YSMenu. 4 GB SDHC Kingston, if you're interested.


----------



## Law (Oct 21, 2008)

Joey R. said:
			
		

> So far, I've only played 5 minutes, but I'm already hating the new Glyph system, at least as a basic weapon substitute. You can't equip weapons, plain old weapons, can you? You must use the Glyphs, which consume magic -- now running off a different counter from hearts, which in turn are used for the Up + X/Y special attack. Dunno how well this works, but I'm leaning towards the previous system already...



The magic bar fills back up pretty quickly. Most of the time you don't even notice it's draining.

Think of it as fatigue. Once you run out, you no longer have the strength to swing a weapon.


----------



## Dylan (Oct 21, 2008)

Will play this. I think castlevania deserves another chance to win me over.


----------



## Laintsurge (Oct 21, 2008)

How do you get your health back, except with save points?


----------



## Slippy (Oct 21, 2008)

Anyone play this on an R4 with a slow microsd card?  Does it crash like the others?


----------



## Law (Oct 21, 2008)

Slippy said:
			
		

> Anyone play this on an R4 with a slow microsd card?  Does it crash like the others?



I have a 2gb Kingston Made in Taiwan, and I've only had one freeze. Chances are it was unrelated, though.


Edit:

Also, for anybody having trouble beating the skeleton, just equip Axes onto X and Y and let rip.


----------



## Kaan (Oct 21, 2008)

i cant believe you... http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=111107 this game is out and yet all you do is play castlevania?pfft


----------



## Satangel (Oct 21, 2008)

Will test tomorrow, got no time now!


----------



## adzix (Oct 21, 2008)

pretty early release, hm?
so far i really liked all gba and ds castlevania games, and i doubt this will disappoint me either.
downloaded it, but i won't start playing anytime soon.
for now i am sticking to Mother 3 and i kinda want to tune down on the whole 'playing 10 games at a time' thing...


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 21, 2008)

Fuck yeah, playing Castlevania, brb.


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 21, 2008)

No wonder I got a few IPS Driver errors trying to get here....


----------



## Jax (Oct 21, 2008)

Dayum! Dis bitch be hard, bro!


----------



## cupajoe (Oct 21, 2008)

Gene98 said:
			
		

> Carnivean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It freezes for me when I pause sometimes. I trimmed mine, do you think that could be the issue?


----------



## HBK (Oct 21, 2008)

Kaan said:
			
		

> i cant believe you... http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=111107 this game is out and yet all you do is play castlevania?pfft



HORSEZ!!! OMG, amazing game. *ditches Castlevania* /sarcasm


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 21, 2008)

I think he meant the JPN version, which is in JAPANESE, sometimes we want to understand what game we are playing.


----------



## Rayder (Oct 21, 2008)

Just got home......I KNEW there would be a present waiting for me at the ROM sites.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






You know, wouldn't it make more sense for the (U) version of any game that contains more than one language to include Spanish as a choice?  I mean come on, French?!?  I know many people that speak Spanish, but NO ONE that speaks French.  Not that it really matters to me, but I'm just saying, there's more Spanish speaking people in America that French people.


----------



## Jax (Oct 21, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Just got home......I KNEW there would be a present waiting for me at the ROM sites.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look at your location in the map. Now, look up. There's your answer.


----------



## HBK (Oct 21, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Just got home......I KNEW there would be a present waiting for me at the ROM sites.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Not Latin America*, Canada.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 21, 2008)

31 votes of 100%
this must be real nice.
also
STOP MAKING ME HAVE IPS ERRORS :[


----------



## cupajoe (Oct 21, 2008)

I found the fix for the freezing problem (for me at least  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ). I switched my trimmed Castlevania: OoE to an untrimmed rom. Simple as that!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 21, 2008)

btw, i just noticed the wifi sign
whats it for?
high scores or somthin?


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 21, 2008)

Okay, so far..

Not bad.  Friggin' hard.  I died once to the giant enemy crab and the skeleton, but it's not impossible.  I love the magnet sigil thing.  XD  The waterway area was done quite well, and I was paranoid for a while that I'd fall into the water and immediately fall through and die.  The effects were kinda neat at least.

I think the inability to make effective combos without matching weapons is a bit limiting, but it seems like you either choose to have a varied set of attack options, or you have one attack and the option of a super attack.  Finding hearts is kinda hard now.  

And I love the heart generator.  XD  At least if you go to Wygol Village, you can effectively try out every combo and super attack to your heart's content.  

Right now, I'm inside of the Prison area.  2x Spear sigils at the ready.

Edit:  @Tiny:  Apparently if it's anything like PoR, there's a co-op Boss Rush.  If not that, then there certainly must be something Co-op about it.  

I presume there's shops too, so you can buy items from other players.


----------



## Uncrackable (Oct 21, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




US and Geography rules... I'm sure they think Paris is a Country, Spain and Portugal are on the South America and that France is actually Europe


----------



## lilkerv90210 (Oct 21, 2008)

how do you save the game


----------



## xenobreak (Oct 21, 2008)

What exactly is that "speed test / setter" thing on an SD card? 

My SD card froze when i played PoR so i assume this game will also... is there a way to make it faster or should i just go buy the game?


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 21, 2008)

Woot more games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Think I'll stick this on my G6L. Served me well with the other two (no freezing) , so going play this one with it as well.


----------



## Law (Oct 21, 2008)

xenobreak said:
			
		

> What exactly is that "speed test / setter" thing on an SD card?
> 
> My SD card froze when i played PoR so i assume this game will also... is there a way to make it faster or should i just go buy the game?




I had a few freezes in PoR every now and again, but so far I've only had one in this game. Chances are it didn't even have anything to do with the MicroSD card, either.

Just try it and see.


----------



## Law (Oct 21, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> Okay, so far..
> 
> Not bad.  Friggin' hard.  I died once to the giant enemy crab and the skeleton, but it's not impossible.  I love the magnet sigil thing.  XD  The waterway area was done quite well, and I was paranoid for a while that I'd fall into the water and immediately fall through and die.  The effects were kinda neat at least.



I swear to god when that Deceased Crab appeared that it shouted out "Huzzah!".

Also, there's a "display items" option in the shop, so I'm guessing it's got the online selling thing.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 21, 2008)

Law said:


> I apparently had the wrong Giant Enemy Crab in mind.  This one's an actual GEC, so I suppose this will be my next challenge (and it sounds like HUZZAH! to me too).  Hammers work on him (15 per swing for me, and I am comboing...and not doing the super now that I think about it), and I swear that half of the damage I actually take is from when he just randomly sits the claw on top of me.  Bastard.


----------



## Law (Oct 21, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just kept hitting it with the lightning attack whilst trying to dodge. I think it was hitting 3 times for 5. Huge MP drain, though.

And when I'd killed it, I said aloud "I've fought mudcrabs tougher than you!".


----------



## Trukkle (Oct 21, 2008)

Pretty cool that it includes an option to switch between the Japanese and English voiceovers in the options and a way to remap your controls properly. More games need both of those.
A protagonist with amnesia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Sarcasm." That word, I don't think it means what you think it means.


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Oct 21, 2008)

Laintsurge said:
			
		

> Anyone know where the it's coming out in Europe?



November...


----------



## Austinz (Oct 21, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Doomsday Forte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You said that out loud? You are a freaken crazy guy i tells ya, i wouldnt have the guts, now? Shall we dance?

*walks off to play CV*


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 21, 2008)

The problem here is that it's not that the battles are hard, it's that Shanoa is so frail.  The crab hits for about 32 per contact/claw hit, and 12 per bubble thing (which multi-hit, yay).  I have only 224HP max.  Slightly difficult when every attack does more than 10% of your total HP.  =P

I'm gonna need to buy some Potions it looks like.  I rarely had to buy them in the other games.  Damn, now this makes me realize how much I relied on Heal in PoR.  D:


----------



## Law (Oct 21, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> The problem here is that it's not that the battles are hard, it's that Shanoa is so frail.  The crab hits for about 32 per contact/claw hit, and 12 per bubble thing (which multi-hit, yay).  I have only 224HP max.  Slightly difficult when every attack does more than 10% of your total HP.  =P
> 
> I'm gonna need to buy some Potions it looks like.  I rarely had to buy them in the other games.  Damn, now this makes me realize how much I relied on Heal in PoR.  D:



I think I was around level 10 with 240 HP when I did it. Went grinding (Love how chests respawn) and sold most of the stuff I found to buy about 5 potions.

It was a long fight.



Spoiler



Also, it would be nice if the damn chests contained something useful (Such as better equipment)


----------



## Xuio (Oct 21, 2008)

Strange... between intro and menu screen, my ds' power led is blinking (green-black (off)). Has anyone have the same?

ps. i'm using m3real


----------



## cornaljoe (Oct 22, 2008)

Xuio said:
			
		

> Strange... between intro and menu screen, my ds' power led is blinking (green-black (off)). Has anyone have the same?
> 
> ps. i'm using m3real



Yeah, I noticed this too.  I'm using the M3Real Sakura Triple-Boot.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 22, 2008)

Hmmm for me the game works perfect everything is fine but.... everytime i shut off my ds and whant to start it again its black screen =(
So i have to remove the .NDS file (not the .sav file luckly) and replace it whive a new one -.-
(Using R4DS)


----------



## gisel213 (Oct 22, 2008)

Xuio said:
			
		

> Strange... between intro and menu screen, my ds' power led is blinking (green-black (off)). Has anyone have the same?
> 
> ps. i'm using m3real



Same here does the same thing on my dstt latest menu but works fine cool thing this game does not have that freezing mess
like portrait of ruin had I had patch it to make sounds mono so the flash cart could handle it!


----------



## undercarris (Oct 22, 2008)

mine too.... using an ezflash V


----------



## JPH (Oct 22, 2008)

Guys, let me remind you - both previous Castlevania DS games have had problems working with flashcarts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm sure the teams will notice this and hop on to improving the compatibility (excluding the R4DS, of course)!

Also, I've added some screenshots for you guys.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Oct 22, 2008)

Anyone play me online yet? My WiFi name is CAR'L!


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 22, 2008)

This. Game. Fucking. Rocks.

Best. Castlevania. on. DS. Period. 

















.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 22, 2008)

ferrari you posted like 50 times in this thread saying the same thing -.-

and wifi is co-op?
thats pretty tight.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh my Gum!!! awesome!  searching! totally gonna play this!!!


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 22, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Guys, let me remind you - both previous Castlevania DS games have had problems working with flashcarts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So far, I actually haven't had any problems freezing or the like.  And I mean...in PoR, it froze on me near the start of the actual castle.  I'm already in the...uh...Lighthouse, without any freezing.  And I'm using an M3 Perfect Slot-2.  D:

Not gonna drop my guard until I at least beat the game, though.


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 22, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> ferrari you posted like 50 times in this thread saying the same thing -.-
> 
> and wifi is co-op?
> thats pretty tight.


I didn't play it yet in the previous 2 posts.


----------



## cippy (Oct 22, 2008)

Awesome game from what Ive played of the first half hour or so. Battery just died. So far *_touches wood_* run into no problems using the CycloDS Evo with V1.5 B4.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm torn between this and Okami! Anyway, at least it's here, yay!


----------



## Sonius (Oct 22, 2008)

why are the glyphs sometimes disappearing?


----------



## NDStemp (Oct 22, 2008)

I don't get how Castlevania is so good >.<

Someone explain please. Make it good.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 22, 2008)

Sonius said:
			
		

> why are the glyphs sometimes disappearing?
> 
> It shows that that enemy drops a glyph, good to know which enemies have a glyph to drop, but if it disappears then it shows he didnt drop it and you need to kill it again until he does.
> QUOTE(NDStemp @ Oct 21 2008, 09:17 PM) I don't get how Castlevania is so good >.<
> ...



I dont know why but this game is just awesome XD


----------



## NDStemp (Oct 22, 2008)

Reasons please.


----------



## gbaelink (Oct 22, 2008)

Waiting for long time! I just try it~~~Great!  ^o^


----------



## shadowboy (Oct 22, 2008)

Good, had no idea WTF was happening in the (J) version!





 Been waiting forever!


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Oct 22, 2008)

why so much fuss about this?


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 22, 2008)

NDStemp said:
			
		

> Reasons please.


Great hand-drawn graphics, great sound, solid controls, fun weapons, lots of customization, great... why am I saying this, just play it!


----------



## lavalamp (Oct 22, 2008)

NDStemp said:
			
		

> Reasons please.



Okay, this is just about as lame as all the people who jump on girl titles to say "huh huh this game is suck!"
"This" being the people who jump in to say "I don't know why you people like this I don't think it's very good." (if usually less polite)
If you don't like it, fine. If you're honestly curious, read some reviews. 
Just stop trolling, it's stupid and annoying. 
(And I'm addressing this to everyone who does this, not just you).


----------



## jami2o (Oct 22, 2008)

nice game!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,played around 1 hour (battery died damn!) recharged and go again


----------



## 1NOOB (Oct 22, 2008)

: /    i dont like it , i cant tell why , i loved and finished the 2 other castlevania on ds many time but i cant  continue this one  lol (i did only 2 bosses (i guess they were easy becasue it was the begening lol))


----------



## kjean (Oct 22, 2008)

At last. Yipeeeee!


----------



## Trizae (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok so now what is everyones friend codes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P

and who's been going for the 'boss medals'?

incase you don't know what that is you get one when you fight a boss and don't get hit once! a chest appears and you get rewarded the medal....I wonder what their for? hmmm


----------



## Zaraf (Oct 22, 2008)

Is it freezing after the movie for anyone?  I can't even get into the game (using M3 Simply).  The game starts loading, the intro movie plays, and then just black screens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Japanese version works fine for me....


----------



## Zaraf (Oct 22, 2008)

Is it freezing after the movie for anyone?  I can't even get into the game (using M3 Simply).  The game starts loading, the intro movie plays, and then just black screens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Japanese version works fine for me....


----------



## papyrus (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey double post. anywayz this is what im waiting for, it seems to me waiting for the US ver. like 1 month. haha


----------



## omegaultima (Oct 22, 2008)

Zaraf said:
			
		

> Is it freezing after the movie for anyone?  I can't even get into the game (using M3 Simply).  The game starts loading, the intro movie plays, and then just black screens
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm having the same problem too. I'm using an R4.
The light flashes and the screen just blacks out right after the intro.




Haven't tried the Japanese version though.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 22, 2008)

i get some data load error on boot with a G6 lite. any fix?


----------



## aznboi104 (Oct 22, 2008)

"sigh" my game also freezes so can any1 kind enough plz upload a sav. file from the earliest save point? Thanks in advance (also plz tell me what the card are u using since different cards create different sav. file, again thanks in advance)



			
				juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> i get some data load error on boot with a G6 lite. any fix?



try swapping the arm7, with the new arm7, should work fine after that. If it doesnt then that means the world must hate you.


----------



## m3rox (Oct 22, 2008)

Strange, it's working perfectly on my M3 Perfect Mini SD (not one issue), didn't have to arm7 patch it or anything.


----------



## aznboi104 (Oct 22, 2008)

m3rox said:
			
		

> Strange, it's working perfectly on my M3 Perfect Mini SD (not one issue), didn't have to arm7 patch it or anything.


O.O so do you think you can make new sav. file from beginning and upload it? xD pwease!!!


----------



## Monster On Strin (Oct 22, 2008)

Yays I actually forgot about this


----------



## DespizingU (Oct 22, 2008)

Finally. I'm going to throw this on my cart, but I'm definitely purchasing it since I have every other Castlevania game in my collection.

I hope this one is a little more difficult than DoS and PoR, those were kind of cake walks compared to older Castlevania games. So I'm really hoping they stepped it up in this one.


----------



## noodle976 (Oct 22, 2008)

Why would they give it such a weird file name? D: I can't google it


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 22, 2008)

DespizingU said:
			
		

> I hope this one is a little more difficult than DoS and PoR, those were kind of cake walks compared to older Castlevania games. So I'm really hoping they stepped it up in this one.


yeah it is a lot harder from what ive heard
(ive played this, but have not played the previous so i cant compare)


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Oct 22, 2008)

I used an arm7 patch on my R4 and Edge card to create a good save file, then I replaced the rom without the arm7 fix and it works perfectly fine.


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 22, 2008)

seems to be working fine on my R4, only 10 minutes in or so, no freezes yet


----------



## jaargon (Oct 22, 2008)

Can't seem to get past the giant crab in the tower. The most damage I can do is with two hammers. His claw seems to slowly move into me at random times and do a good chunk of damage (34 points). I get pwned the third time you have to move up, when you have to launch yourself between the magnetic spheres.


----------



## jami2o (Oct 22, 2008)

Zaraf said:
			
		

> Is it freezing after the movie for anyone?  I can't even get into the game (using M3 Simply).  The game starts loading, the intro movie plays, and then just black screens
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong rom (sure!!) I use M3 simply too, and no problem


----------



## pegasus21 (Oct 22, 2008)

Actually it works fine on my R4 running DSTT via YSMenu without needing the arm7 swap.


----------



## aznboi104 (Oct 22, 2008)

eh im using a dsx so basically im using crap >.>  (left my M3 at home and cant go back for a while..) 
i cant it to past the freezing so yea.. 
PLEASE SOMEONE UPLOAD A SAV. FILE AND TELL ME WHAT CARD YOU WERE USING T_T
IM DESPERATE!!!!!!!!! (been looking so forward to this game Y.Y)


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 22, 2008)

This is beyond awesome. Time to revive my dying interest for my DS Lite.


----------



## cmonster (Oct 22, 2008)

aznboi104 said:
			
		

> eh im using a dsx so basically im using crap >.>  (left my M3 at home and cant go back for a while..)
> i cant it to past the freezing so yea..
> PLEASE SOMEONE UPLOAD A SAV. FILE AND TELL ME WHAT CARD YOU WERE USING T_T
> IM DESPERATE!!!!!!!!! (been looking so forward to this game Y.Y)



UofG2000 found a method to make the game work with DSX. I'm not sure exactly how we managed to fix it but the method worked for both of us so it should work for anyone. Here's the thread.


----------



## Curley5959 (Oct 22, 2008)

I dont know what people see in these Castlevania games.. I mean, yeah, I spose they are good, But they're nothing spectacular to me.. I think Eragon DS is better than this..

Probably just because I dont like the gameplay..


----------



## Narin (Oct 22, 2008)

I added a ton of cheats for this game to the massive cheat database 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://cheats.gbatemp.net


----------



## Raika (Oct 22, 2008)

OMG ITS OUT!!!


----------



## DespizingU (Oct 22, 2008)

Curley5959 said:
			
		

> I dont know what people see in these Castlevania games.. I mean, yeah, I spose they are good, But they're nothing spectacular to me.. I think Eragon DS is better than this..
> 
> Probably just because I dont like the gameplay..



Wow, that's horrible Curley. I kind of feel sorry that you can't enjoy this series.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ever since I played the first one in the mid eighties, I've been completely hooked to this series(and this type of gameplay, which I love the Metroid series too) ever since.

But everyone has their own tastes.


----------



## aznboi104 (Oct 22, 2008)

cmonster said:
			
		

> aznboi104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMFG dude i fuking love you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY *runs in circles and scream ty*

ive always had a feeling one day those ppl would revert back to the old arm 7 o.o 

TY DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cmonster (Oct 22, 2008)

aznboi104 said:
			
		

> cmonster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you were to ask me, my favorite things about Castlevania games are the atmosphere, the exploration, the challenge and definitely the music. The story is pretty decent and it's also interesting to see how new games connect with the older series, too.

Personally, it's one of those games that makes me feel like I've accomplished something when I beat it and I enjoy almost every minute of it.


----------



## 2short (Oct 22, 2008)

jami2o said:
			
		

> Zaraf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah it's workin fine on my m3 simply too!


----------



## NemesisHunter (Oct 22, 2008)

Workin' mighty fine on me M3 Simply here mate.  This game is HARD compared to previous DS Castlevanias, more akin to the difficulty of classic Castlevanias...

...

I love it.

As in, Masochist Love.

I don't care when I play as a sexy, emotionless, bada$$ woman with no memories, lol.


----------



## seracrux (Oct 22, 2008)

Its working on my R4 with 1gb Kingston Japan. with firmware 1.18 and the YSmenu patch 
Got through the first boss fight with no freezes so far.
I also quit and reloaded the game to check and it still works.

Game is fun so far. You can even change the voices to japanese via the in game options menu.


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 22, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> I added a ton of cheats for this game to the massive cheat database
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This convinced me to play this game. I normally wouldn't have the time but I am so down for breaking this game with cheats and real time save.


----------



## Kilvearn (Oct 22, 2008)

Would anybody know the save size of the game ?
I need it for the Supercard DS One...
Thanks a lot, I cannot wait to play this game !! :-)


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 22, 2008)

guys,i played the old one ages ago but found nothing "Cool" in it,it was kinda crappy,is there anykind of difference in this..

What would u rate the difficulty out of X/10?
And gameplay out of X/10?


----------



## Bitbyte (Oct 22, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> guys,i played the old one ages ago but found nothing "Cool" in it,it was kinda crappy,is there anykind of difference in this..
> 
> What would u rate the difficulty out of X/10?
> And gameplay out of X/10?



If you don't like the core gameplay, then nope, this isn't for you.


----------



## ConJ (Oct 22, 2008)

just been playing this game, and ive just got to the first boss. impressions so far? really nice looking and sounding game, and it seems a little harder than the previous 2 ds releases. really liking so far.


----------



## Joey R. (Oct 22, 2008)

cornaljoe said:
			
		

> Xuio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think anyone has answered your question yet. That's not a problem, that's a "feature". You see, this game links with Castlevania: Judgement and other copies of Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia. That blinking is you at startup is actually the game "searching" for something to link with. Pokémon DPP do the exact same thing, in fact. You need to sync the DS with the device that sends the signal (be it another DS or a Wii) in order to recieve the Mystery Gift, eggs, etc. I assume this game does the same.

PS: After playing some more, I'm afraid I'll have to pass on this one. I've LOVED all the Metroidvanias since Symphony of the Night, specially DoS and PoR... but this one... Dunno if it's the game itself or if it's me who doesn't like the series as much as I used to...


----------



## knoxvillz (Oct 22, 2008)

Joey R. said:
			
		

> PS: After playing some more, I'm afraid I'll have to pass on this one. I've LOVED all the Metroidvanias since Symphony of the Night, specially DoS and PoR... but this one... Dunno if it's the game itself or if it's me who doesn't like the series as much as I used to...




yeh, i kinda feel the same. The game is good but i dunno, there's just something missing in this game...but i really miss the cool save and portal rooms in the other castlevania's, the ones in OoE just suck


----------



## Lametta (Oct 22, 2008)

I just started playing it and I think it's harder than the previous chapters (PoR was much easier since the beginning) ...well I've never been a good Castlevania player, let's see if I can go through this OeE


----------



## ron555 (Oct 22, 2008)

Holy shit, WTF is going on with the crap.

I'm all the way to top (with the 2 "boss" doors and I've been hitting this crabass for the past 20 minutes NONSTOP and I still can't kill him.  Is this a bug in the game? I mean, jesus, I must of drained 50,000 HP by now!  I hit the guy nonstop for 20 minutes!

[2 min after this post ] HAHAH omg I'm an idiot.  I won't spoil it for you guys. I'm an idiot


----------



## frostfire (Oct 22, 2008)

I haven't read the whole topic, but the M3 wiki says this game will work, in contrary to the random freezes with PoR/DoS. So does this game really work with the good old M3 Perfect SD/MiniSD?


----------



## Sonius (Oct 22, 2008)

whats about: Castlevania_Order_of_Ecclesia_USA_INTERNAL_NDS-XPA ?


----------



## incinerator (Oct 22, 2008)

frostfire said:
			
		

> I haven't read the whole topic, but the M3 wiki says this game will work, in contrary to the random freezes with PoR/DoS. So does this game really work with the good old M3 Perfect SD/MiniSD?



I've been running it on my M3 Perfect SD for about 8 total in-game hours, not a single freeze.  Looks good!


----------



## opcode32 (Oct 22, 2008)

Sonius said:
			
		

> whats about: Castlevania_Order_of_Ecclesia_USA_INTERNAL_NDS-XPA ?



Just ignore it. No idea why they pre these internal dupes. After all it's probably the same rom byte for byte. For movies it makes sense to internal sometimes (different encoder settings, cds, ac3 vs mp3 etc) but for ds releases it's just plain dumb imho.


----------



## virtualboy (Oct 22, 2008)

Sonius said:
			
		

> whats about: Castlevania_Order_of_Ecclesia_USA_INTERNAL_NDS-XPA ?



Dupe.


----------



## Mbmax (Oct 22, 2008)

I have seen people that are experiencing some freeze. Like usual with Castelvania games, the microSD quality is very important and particulary access time to data.

No problem with my EZv NYE (k1.86) and my Toshiba 2GB Japan.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 22, 2008)

marvelous news!! Finally it's out and seems like it still maintains it's fabulousness...


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 22, 2008)

They say this is kinda like what Simon's Quest was.  I have to try that game now!

Also, a hint.  Don't always be so quick to kill enemies.  For example, if you let the Necromancer in the forest live, he'll make a glyph that you can steal (and keep stealing--he's just like a heart generator!).  XD  Some other enemies do this too, so be watchful.


----------



## shadowboy (Oct 22, 2008)

knoxvillz said:
			
		

> Joey R. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree on the save rooms, but the portals?  They're friggin' water/mirror things! they rock!


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 22, 2008)

jaargon said:
			
		

> Can't seem to get past the giant crab in the tower. The most damage I can do is with two hammers. His claw seems to slowly move into me at random times and do a good chunk of damage (34 points). I get pwned the third time you have to move up, when you have to launch yourself between the magnetic spheres.


Attack his weak point for massive damage.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow 51 users are reading this. So this is where the ips error is coming from >.


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 22, 2008)

Picked it up in the store last night, which was a nice surprise.  Loving it so far.  Art work is amazing, and the gameplay is great, imo.  

Saving seems to be much faster than DoS or PoR did, but I'll have to compare the retail to the rom to be sure.

Synopsis:  See you guys in a couple weeks!


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 22, 2008)

the extra plus for this game is built in JPN voices. nu undubbing FTW


----------



## Psyren (Oct 22, 2008)

So very true. (I've been listening to the English version of the game; picked it up yesterday in the store with the preorder soundtrack)  I've found this one to be a lot harder than the previous 2 DS ones (and, like a lot of people those were my first Castlevanias to play), as the fact that I die...a lot.  I died a lot in DoS and PoR but dying in this game is like an every five minute thing for me. .-.

Plus, it may just be me....but I hate the Magnet Glyph.  I'm slowly getting used to it, but having to use it in boss fights is more an annoyance than a help for me.  *Had to have my brother beat the first Island Prison boss because of that stupid thing*  I also haven't found a wonderful combination of glyphs yet, but I'm still working on it.  I am possibly looking forward to selling things in the shop and seeing what else I can find/unlock.

So far...it's a wait-and-see for me on whether I'll enjoy the game as much as the previous two.


----------



## johnnywalker (Oct 22, 2008)

As far I' ve played only Castlevania: PoR. It was AWESOME!!! I'd love to play this one as soon as I get forth DS Lite.


----------



## Raestloz (Oct 22, 2008)

shadowboy said:
			
		

> knoxvillz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually what happened to save room and portals? Can anybody give me some screen? my DS's screen protector is missing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't risk to play


----------



## LUGiA (Oct 22, 2008)

How do u save on this game where is the very first save point...


----------



## xJonny (Oct 22, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Nuked because of missing Region tag.



XPA's xpa-cvoe is the proper one it seems.


----------



## LoneSyn (Oct 22, 2008)

Hm, anyone know how to get the glyph in the Monastery behind the wall that has those falling rocks everytime you destroy them? I never seem to get enough time to absorb the glyph before the rocks block me.


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 22, 2008)

Kilvearn said:
			
		

> Would anybody know the save size of the game ?
> I need it for the Supercard DS One...
> Thanks a lot, I cannot wait to play this game !! :-)
> 64 MBytes (or 512Mbit), same as the other two Castlevanias.
> ...


I agree, there's nothing special about this, except that it's so difficult, almost to the point of frustration.


----------



## haringtonl (Oct 22, 2008)

0o I hate the bosses, I need to know what their moves are first, before I can try to do combos on them.

Any advices for killing that skeleton boss on the prison island?

Nvm, this guy has vids of a few bosses.

OoE Boss Videos


----------



## Destructobot (Oct 22, 2008)

LoneSyn said:
			
		

> Hm, anyone know how to get the glyph in the Monastery behind the wall that has those falling rocks everytime you destroy them? I never seem to get enough time to absorb the glyph before the rocks block me.





Spoiler: basic hint



You have to use a glyph union attack (up+X/Y, uses hearts) to break enough blocks at once. Timing will be tight. You should make use of the nearby save point, because this may take many tries, and you don't have that many hearts.





Spoiler: Which glyph?



I could only get it to work with Ascia (the throwing axe) set to both X and Y, and then only with a double jump, which you don't have the first time you go through the Monastery.





Spoiler: Still can't get it?



Double jump, then use the attack on the way back down. You need to use the attack as early as possible while still breaking the bottom row of blocks (the idea is to break all the blocks above and below the glyph). Hold up to absorb the glyph as soon as you can (before the attack animation is over). If you fail, wait until. the entire wall of blocks refills before you try again.


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 22, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> LoneSyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Black Fomor in Misty Forest Road
DON'T KILL THE SON OF A BITCH, wait for him to attack, and then you will see the glyph, ABSORB IT!


----------



## Destructobot (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm so happy.



Spoiler: Where do you get



Umbra?




Edit: Yeah, B-Blue's method is a lot easier than mine. It can be done either way though.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 23, 2008)

Well, I finally broke into the game earlier today. I wanted to finish PoR first, which I did (for the second time) this afternoon. I must say, I'm immediately enamored with Ecclesia. The basic moveset is much more enjoyable, and I'm using the L-button dodge move more in the beginning of this game than ever did in either DoS or PoR combined. Also, the magnetic glyph is just pure fun! Additionally, I like the sort of mission-based adventure approach they seem to have taken here. I definitely don't think it's better than the exploratory nature of the past two games, but it's certainly a nice change; why do the same thing over and over again when you can breathe some fresh into the formula. 

Gonna really savor this sucker...even if the art style could use an update (in my opinion).


----------



## alexuk (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi, yes I am a noob to you guys but could anyone _please _help me set the save type in no$gba for this game, it doesn't seem to save 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Thanks


----------



## kjean (Oct 23, 2008)

alexuk said:
			
		

> Hi, yes I am a noob to you guys but could anyone _please _help me set the save type in no$gba for this game, it doesn't seem to save
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even AUTO doesn't work? Not sure, 'cos I'm using got$nds.


----------



## maxmouse2008 (Oct 23, 2008)

What is the take on the R4, does it run like DoS (I have the slower cards) or does it freeze like PoR


----------



## hova1 (Oct 23, 2008)

maxmouse2008 said:
			
		

> What is the take on the R4, does it run like DoS (I have the slower cards) or does it freeze like PoR


this has been asked over 9000 times already. no, it works perfectly fine!


----------



## alexuk (Oct 23, 2008)

kjean said:
			
		

> alexuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah well it seems auto works, for the first time I ran it, it didn't save, now it does, very odd. Great new castlevania which doesn't seem to be totally rehashed sprites


----------



## knoxvillz (Oct 23, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> I'm so happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i actually used the scythe to get that, just jump and use the union glyph and then hold up. It took me two tries but atleast it works. Also is it me or do the enemies just drop nothing but ingredients?? i'm trying to complete the drop list for all enemies on my first playthrough but it seems all the enemies just drop ingredients or items needed for missions in the village. I was hoping to find some kind of special armor or accessories but so far there's nothing...


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 23, 2008)

There wasn't much to it, so I figured I would scan the pertinent sections of the instruction booklet if anyone's interested (local download).

Feel free to PM me for higher res images if you need them.



Spoiler: CV: OoE Instruction Booklet


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow, I heard the manual was lacking, but...wow.  Lacking big time.  D:  

At least I'm not missing out this time around.  

By the way.  Anyone know what the Fire Demon's first drop is?  I know the second is Crimson Armor or Mail or whatever, but I can't get his first drop to drop.  I'm betting on some form of Crimson legwear, since I found a helmet from the set and that makes me wonder just what having a complete set does, if anything.  =P


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 23, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> Wow, I heard the manual was lacking, but...wow.  Lacking big time.  D:
> 
> At least I'm not missing out this time around.
> 
> By the way.  Anyone know what the Fire Demon's first drop is?  I know the second is Crimson Armor or Mail or whatever, but I can't get his first drop to drop.  I'm betting on some form of Crimson legwear, since I found a helmet from the set and that makes me wonder just what having a complete set does, if anything.  =P



1- Crimson Greaves
2- Crimson Mail
3- Ignis


----------



## Raika (Oct 23, 2008)

nooo im still not done with dawn of sorrow...


----------



## tbgtbg (Oct 23, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> There wasn't much to it, so I figured I would scan the pertinent sections of the instruction booklet if anyone's interested (local download).



Thanks, I can't believe how skimpy that book is! Something's wrong when nearly half the manual is about the wifi modes.


----------



## shadexx (Oct 24, 2008)

2short said:
			
		

> jami2o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Im using M3 Simply and have the same problem as Zaraf


----------



## Dark (Oct 24, 2008)

I love this game but I cant beat the skeleton boss in the prison place any tips??


----------



## Trizae (Oct 24, 2008)

Get an axe glyph, and equip it in both attack slots. Start the fight, jump and hold R to hold yourself on the magnet point. You can attack him while you're holding R, and when he gets close enough to hit you move yourself to the upper left corner of the screen. The skeleton will back away while you're in the corner. Using this technique you can win without taking damage and receive a skeleton medal for your trouble.


----------



## Dark (Oct 24, 2008)

I only have one axe glyph and i forgot which monster gives it. I never knew if I go to a corner he backs off thanks I'm going to try again tomorrow playing MHF2 atm.


----------



## m3rox (Oct 24, 2008)

mehenry said:
			
		

> I only have one axe glyph and i forgot which monster gives it. I never knew if I go to a corner he backs off thanks I'm going to try again tomorrow playing MHF2 atm.



You can equip the glyph to both the X and Y buttons.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 24, 2008)

You jsut need to get each glyph once. And you can equip it to both x and y.


----------



## tatumanu (Oct 24, 2008)

Anyone noticed the simon quest joke at the beginning of entering the last place of the game?
Trying not to spoil the fun.


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 24, 2008)

tbgtbg said:
			
		

> Szyslak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's pretty weak.  The whole booklet is only like 20 pages long, and it's got the English, Spanish, and French versions of the instructions.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Maybe it will help people figure out the online stuff though.


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 24, 2008)

Am I the only one finding this a lot harder than the last two games.. don't remember dying so much on those


----------



## ConJ (Oct 24, 2008)

nope not just you. im sure its a little harder than the previous 2 ds games. have to say i am loving it though. really nice game!


----------



## Dark (Oct 24, 2008)

I wish they did the map like Castlevania DOS.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 24, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Am I the only one finding this a lot harder than the last two games.. don't remember dying so much on those


True that.  Bosses will cause at least 80% of your deaths, and it'll take a while for you to learn their patterns.

I feel like I'm playing the older Megaman titles where you spend at least one life trying to learn how the boss attacks and everything.  It's still fun as hell though.  I feel adequately challenged without it being like "Jesus Christ this is fucking ridiculous!!" hard.


----------



## Vater Unser (Oct 24, 2008)

My first impression of the game was a lot better than my current impression 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just why the hell do they keep splitting up the world into tiny parts?

This sounds harsh, but I really hope the game will get a LOT better soon, because IMO the design is pretty poor so far when compared to the other DS Castlevania games (and SotN of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). It's all linear, there are way too few secrets, and the only real challenge comes from the unfair bosses (like that crab thing in the elevator. I mean, some attacks are outright impossible to dodge, and how the fuck should I know you're supposed to jump between the tiny 1-tile-gap just next to the elevator in order to finish off the crab? I figured that out by pure coincidence.)

I also HATE how you're now reliant on finding the most effective Glyph for each boss, or else you're certainly done for.
Which brings me to the next point: You're obviously supposed to use the hammer glyph to beat the giant enemy crab, and all you do is sit in the left corner and bash it. What kind of boss 'design' is that? The boss could've been so much better, but it does the same two attacks all over again, and neither of them can hit you if you're kneeling in the lower left corner. And like I said, it occasionally executes an attack which is pretty much impossible to dodge. So what you gotta do is memorize the pattern, give the boss all you've got, and hope you're not making any mistakes, because 7-8 hits will kill you. Oh, and if you're unlucky enough to fall down the plattforms, it's likely you'll get hit multiple times.
You even fight the boss in three different locations where the plattforms are arranged differently, but that's totally pointless, because you'll still be kneeling down in the left corner. That's just bad design if you ask me. Even after you've memorized the pattern, you'll die over and over again because of simple mistakes or unexpected behaviour of the boss. And it's not like the design of the boss itself has any originality. It's basically a rip-off of the second boss in Metal Slug 2 and X, but without any of the coolness.
That skeleton boss at the beginning of the game wasn't any better, either.

So, unless the quality of the level-design improves throughout the game, I highly doubt this one will meet my expectations (read: meet the quality of SotN, DoS or PoR) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What a pity.


----------



## sfunk (Oct 25, 2008)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> My first impression of the game was a lot better than my current impression
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wasn't particularly fond of that boss battle either but I think some of your gripes are a little unfair. I'm not sure what to make of your complaint about weapon efficiency, you're free to use the sickle if you want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. And the other weapons can be used right before he attacks but the hammer is indeed the most effective weapon. As for the three different locations in which you fight him, you do have to switch up your strategy between sections if you want to avoid getting hit. People have gotten the medal for this boss, meaning they didn't take a hit, and I assure you this isn't because of dumb luck. 

I'm forced to agree with you about the lack of secrets, I want a Castlevania in which half the walls are actually breakable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I'm not sure if you liked Megaman 9 but I also feel that this was a return to roots, albeit in a more subtle way, in the fact that the game is primarily focused on pattern recognition/memorization and finding out the most effective strategy by trial and error. As for the short levels, yeah they could have been a bit longer per section but I'm pretty sure this game is vaguely the size of the other ones in a measure of rooms. It just feels shorter due to the smaller individual levels. Also:



Spoiler



There's also the very sizable castle toward the latter half of the game



That being said, I find it hard that you think PoR was a quality title while this one is not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Don't get me wrong, I thoroughly enjoyed PoR but the game was pretty lazy at parts, as in playing the same levels twice. I can get why this game might not jive with you though, it certainly felt different when I started it and I actually hated the glyph system at first, but it has grown on me. I hope you manage to appreciate it too as it's a fine game.


----------



## feds4u (Oct 25, 2008)

This is my favorite portable CV game so far.  Keep em coming IGA


----------



## jtroye32 (Oct 25, 2008)

how do you get the wing glyph in the place where the wind is blowing you to the left? there isn't not enough time to suck it up before the wind pushes you off.


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 25, 2008)

mehenry said:
			
		

> I wish they did the map like Castlevania DOS.


Yep, and the sad thing is, I bet they could have.


----------



## kradrats (Oct 25, 2008)

my g6 lite can't hold a save

does anyone know how to get this working on my g6L ???


----------



## sfunk (Oct 25, 2008)

jtroye32 said:
			
		

> how do you get the wing glyph in the place where the wind is blowing you to the left? there isn't not enough time to suck it up before the wind pushes you off.



I spent way too long getting this one. All you have to do is use the magnet at the very top to pull yourself to the left and aim toward the ground so that when you release you will hit the ground and slide toward the right edge of the platform. If you aim it correctly you won't slide off. In the meantime while you are sliding, hold up and Shanoa will begin to absorb the glyph as you are sliding in a rightward direction. The wind will then push you left but you'll have enough time to absorb the glyph.


----------



## jtroye32 (Oct 25, 2008)

sfunk said:
			
		

> jtroye32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks! gonna give it a a go


----------



## tatumanu (Oct 26, 2008)

kradrats said:
			
		

> my g6 lite can't hold a save
> 
> does anyone know how to get this working on my g6L ???



it works prefectly with me. try with safe mode plus force r/w.


----------



## Joey R. (Oct 26, 2008)

Is there any way to avoid needing to constantly switch glyphs to be able to inflict "some" damage on enemies? They all have a plethora of resistances/weakness, so I'm forced to be pressing A+L/R every two seconds...

Edit: Nevermind. I got to that boss that looks like a giant chained Frankenstein monster and that's where I'm leaving it. It's frigging impossible, it kills me with an unavoidable barrage of quick punches.


----------



## docoweatpie (Oct 26, 2008)

Anyone want to exchange friend codes? I'm looking for Queen of Hearts head equipment. I'll sell anything you want.


----------



## Master Mo (Oct 26, 2008)

Joey R. said:
			
		

> Is there any way to avoid needing to constantly switch glyphs to be able to inflict "some" damage on enemies? They all have a plethora of resistances/weakness, so I'm forced to be pressing A+L/R every two seconds...
> 
> Edit: Nevermind. I got to that boss that looks like a giant chained Frankenstein monster and that's where I'm leaving it. It's frigging impossible, it kills me with an unavoidable barrage of quick punches.



There is a way to avoid that by getting behind him!


----------



## Torte (Oct 27, 2008)

^ Way to make a baseless statement.


----------



## Raestloz (Oct 27, 2008)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> I am rather disappointed with this game. It's just the same as the other Castlevanias


I think they think pretty hard when they decide the title is *Castlevania* Order of Ecclesia, which might make us assume this is a continuation from the Castlevania series, which might make us think, maybe, just maybe the gameplay is pretty much the same with another title in Castlevania franchise, like you expect wow, it's a fuckin' Devil May Cry style! But of course, this is a Castlevania! what do you expect???


----------



## nintenduh (Oct 27, 2008)

Doesn't work for me either...

I've tried 2 SD cards with my M3 perfect SD (not SD mini, but a regular SD)

It won't load...

I checked the m3 wiki and it gave me specifics which FW,GW and settings I should use...did all those things (As always, with other games, it always works) But OoE doesn't work...

so what do I see?:

-Ds turns on;
-automatically opens the M3 menu (bottom screen);
-I pick the games icon (bottom left icon);
-I pick Castlevania (it even has the little icon that you see with a normal copy of a game in the DS menu, just to show it is a right version)
-I can then choose to 1). open Rom ("a" button) or 2). open demo ("start" button)
1). open rom, then you get another screen telling you to press either start or "a" to start the game (no difference in a/start this time)...Then I get a black screen...
2). open demo, then you get the same screen as with one, the only difference being that I get a black screen (3 secs) followd by a white screen...
-With either the white and the black screen, my DS freezes...not even after waiting 15 minutes does the game start...in other word: the game freezes before it even starts...

My specifics:
-"old" nintendo DS (not a lite);
-Passkey/passkey 2 (I need passkey, because my DS is that old)
-M3 "perfect" SD (not mini SD)

I use:
-Castlevania order of Ecclesia by Venom;
-Firmware 35 (latest, m3wiki told me to use that version);
-Gameware 36a (latest, m3 wiki told me to use that version);

With gameware I give these settings:
write nds --> software reset; 4x DMA, force R/W, trim rom (just like m3 wiki says)


As mentioned earlier...other games work just fine (Zelda Phantom Hourglass for example), I already tried to format the SD card and then putting OoE on my SD, but I get the same effect (black/white screens), I even tried different SD cards!...Cards that work fine with other games!
I'm also certain that I have the right romversion (though I tried several ones, just to be sure), because a whole lot of comments below the rom-downloading-place had positive reactions to this rom...


So I beg you...please help me

Update: not a single game works for me anymore -.-'


----------



## manueldelalas (Oct 27, 2008)

This game is great; for me it is the best Castlevania game ever. Just finished it yesterday. If you think the main game is hard, just wait until you try hard mode; that is like 10 times harder (no kidding).

The challenge is great; I love how you have to think before every boss battle. If you know how to defeat a boss they are very easy; so you have to figure strategies to defeat them. The bosses are hard, but the game is forgiving... you can save before every boss battle, and the sense of accomplishment is great.
I found the Frankenstein boss to be one of the easiest though, I don't know why someone would have problems with that one...

The glyph system is really great; using two weapons at the same time, and using union glyphs gives this game a lot of depth. You can hit twice as quick than other Castlevanias, you can use different glyphs, combine them with the R-button glyph (special glyphs), etc. 
Another great thing is that levels of your character in this game don't matter so much. You can beat any boss at any level, but the important thing is to figure the boss patterns and weaknesses; and you have to equip the right way to fight them. There is even a mode were you have to pass the entire game at level 1.
Also a welcome change is that some monsters have glyphs, but they won't give it to you by killing them (like in Aria, which was a pain in the ass), but you have to steal them while they are using them (some monsters, not all). Also not all monsters give you glyphs.

The levels are great, very varied, and the final part of the game is a pleasant surprise. If you are struggling finding an item, you can buy special items online.
Also, Shanoa is a great main character, and the art of the game is awesome, I'm really glad they stopped with the awful anime style.

This game is my personal Game of the Year; a really pleasant surprise (after the disappointment that was PoR) and it is by far the best Metroidvania game ever (better than Aria and SOTN).

Awesome game. 10/10

Also, hints for three bosses I found difficult:



Spoiler: Giant Crab



 The arrow special attack (UP+X or UP+Y) does HUGE damage to him; at this point you should be able to launch two of this attacks, so the first thing you should do in the battle is the special attack, and then attack with hammer until he climbs. After the climb, do the same attack pattern, and in the third floor if you don't figure out how to kill him, you don't deserve to play this game =P. Also, this should let you finish him quickly, thus destroying the theory that this is a boring fight





Spoiler: Big Shadow guy



 Complete the Onyx (found in Tristis pass, hitting walls in the vertical room with ectoplasms) and Diamond (I think there is one on another vertical room in Tristis pass) quest; buy the Onyx pins (the ones that reduces dark damage) and equip them. The rest is up to you





Spoiler: Giant Centaur thing



 The most important thing in this fight is breaking his bows; using any strategy, although I recommend breaking them before breaking the knees; and then, when attacking his head, use a long distance weapon, like Axes (great for breaking bows also). If you have Rapidus Fio, use it.


----------



## imyourxpan (Oct 29, 2008)

anyone have a .sav file for this game, mine got corrupted and the game deleted my save file.  i checked the database and no one seems to have uploaded one.  thank you!

(sorry for whining)


----------



## fatfrank (Oct 29, 2008)

wow this castlevania sucks, i didin't say those words since castlevania 64!  This glyph gimmick is so lame, the way the map works sucks too, i prefer the big open ended castle like in SotN or previous ds/gba titles (yes the previous one wich i forgot the title had you enter paintings i know but you still had a big castle too).  I like the main character she's cool by my book but damn can't she just wield a normal weapon?  Nooooo, get GLYPHS instead.  anyways i'm too tired to really make a point here just know that if you've been plaing castlevania since the beggining like me you probably won't be too content with that one.


----------



## m-dog (Oct 29, 2008)

The game doesnt suck its freaking awesome !!
Its a bit slow in the biggining though


----------



## Law (Oct 29, 2008)

fatfrank said:
			
		

> wow this castlevania sucks, i didin't say those words since castlevania 64!  This glyph gimmick is so lame, the way the map works sucks too, i prefer the big open ended castle like in SotN or previous ds/gba titles (yes the previous one wich i forgot the title had you enter paintings i know but you still had a big castle too).  I like the main character she's cool by my book but damn can't she just wield a normal weapon?  Nooooo, get GLYPHS instead.  anyways i'm too tired to really make a point here just know that if you've been plaing castlevania since the beggining like me you probably won't be too content with that one.
> 
> Don't think of it as a Glyph. Think of it as a normal weapon, and think of the green bar as stamina. It'll make more sense that way.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



omg, did u hear how dese new castlevania games have moar weapons than just da whip? omg it's so lame. if u've played the older castlevania games u won't be happy D:


----------



## Truliche (Oct 30, 2008)

I do make backups so all my saves are safe but I had just played like 4 hours of Order of Ecclesia since my last backup and got right up to the Dracula fight (I had explored most maps 100%, the castle was at 97%) and the savefile from my last backup is way too far back.

Can someone please upload a savefile for me? I'd really appreciate it if it's before winning the Dracula fight for the first time, any items and glyphs are okay but I'd really like a save with Nitesco and Vol Luminatio on it already as well as the Garbo Hat, Knight's Cuirass, Hierophant Ring, Thief Ring and Moonwalker boots. I was level 48 with 708 HP and 160 hearts, I can't remember how many MP I had.

I'm so pissed but I don't think I'll play Order of Ecclesia again until I can get a save that was more or less the same as mine so please I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## imyourxpan (Oct 30, 2008)

yeah I was as far as you and I was lvl 50, I didn't back it up :-/.  If you get a backup can you tell me.  I'm not picky, I just don't want to start all over from scratch.


----------



## knoxvillz (Oct 30, 2008)

Truliche said:
			
		

> I do make backups so all my saves are safe but I had just played like 4 hours of Order of Ecclesia since my last backup and got right up to the Dracula fight (I had explored most maps 100%, the castle was at 97%) and the savefile from my last backup is way too far back.
> 
> Can someone please upload a savefile for me? I'd really appreciate it if it's before winning the Dracula fight for the first time, any items and glyphs are okay but I'd really like a save with Nitesco and Vol Luminatio on it already as well as the Garbo Hat, Knight's Cuirass, Hierophant Ring, Thief Ring and Moonwalker boots. I was level 48 with 708 HP and 160 hearts, I can't remember how many MP I had.
> 
> I'm so pissed but I don't think I'll play Order of Ecclesia again until I can get a save that was more or less the same as mine so please I'd really appreciate it.



i would give you my save but i already beat dracula sorry...


----------



## test84 (Nov 3, 2008)

and advice on hardness of the game? I already beat 3 bosses but the normal enemies are still too hard for me.

I'm currently after that skeleton chamber boss.


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 3, 2008)

test84 said:
			
		

> and advice on hardness of the game? I already beat 3 bosses but the normal enemies are still too hard for me.
> 
> I'm currently after that skeleton chamber boss.


Power-level, and make sure you find all the HP Max Ups.


----------



## test84 (Nov 3, 2008)

whats Power-Level?
MY main problem is normal enemies, my attacks are still too low for them, I finished like 4 Castlevania games already but this one is strange, I sometimes can't even reach a save point.

As mentioned earlier, my main problem is normal enemies, the ones like Rock Knight or Grim Reaper are like impossible to kill.


----------



## knoxvillz (Nov 3, 2008)

If you have killed one of them, just look at their profile and find out what they weak against, that way can deal more damage to them. Also try to use the backdash more, it helps to avoid attacks were the enemy throws something at you, or just use your union glyph if your really in a pinch


----------



## SpikeyBryan (Dec 27, 2008)

I love this game!


----------

